# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Excel Forum Survey

## royUK

Why has the Forum popped up a survey that tries to con me into subscribing to some stupid competition that costs £4.50 per week?

----------


## arlu1201

What survey?  How did you get it?  I have not seen / received any.  Neither has the tech team triggered anything.

----------


## royUK

I simply changed pages & a pop up survey opened. No other sites open at the time

----------


## martindwilson

mailware? maybe

----------


## Cutter

I haven't had that happen.

----------


## royUK

Well that session I had only been on EF  and unfortunately I dismissed the survey without copying an image. I'm sure that it stated Excel Forum survey or else I wouldn't have clicked through the questions

----------

